# Reardon Smith Nautical College



## duquesa

Can someone please tell me all they can about the above named college and, if possible any of the cadets who passed through it's doors in the 1950's. Thanks.


----------



## Alan Lord

Hi duquesa,

I was a cadet at Reardon Smith Nautical College Jan-Dec 1960. Please get in touch if you think I can help,

Regards,

Alan


----------



## duquesa

*Readdon Smith Nautical College*

Hi Alan, very good of you to get in touch. I was there 1957/58 and have been keen to track down any of those who were at that time. I have had absolutely no success. They must all have vanished into the ether. However, thanks to this site, last year I was put in touch with one of Capt.Rose's daughters. As a result of that contact,I now have some photographs of my fellow cadets and of the sail training vessel. She also brought me right up to speed on the staff. Many thanks. Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## cymruman

Just a quick update, sadly the college has been replaced by a housing estate Which I think is named Reardon Smith Court or something similiar.


----------



## duquesa

Indeed, correct.


----------



## Rogerwebb

I left in Summer 1961 to join the Clan Line. I found my old ID book a few months ago and can't believe such a fresh young man ever existed.

I went on afterwards to do a degree in UWIST which was the CAT in our days but have been involved in the sea and ships ever since.

I think it's a drug that hooks us all


----------



## Alex Baxter

Rogerwebb said:


> I left in Summer 1961 to join the Clan Line. I found my old ID book a few months ago and can't believe such a fresh young man ever existed.
> 
> I went on afterwards to do a degree in UWIST which was the CAT in our days but have been involved in the sea and ships ever since.
> 
> I think it's a drug that hooks us all


I was there in 1970, engineer cadet, what was the training vessel called, from memory it was a fairmile? I spent 10 years at sea with Reardon Smiths, happy days spent in a haze of alcohol! Captain Ball was in charge, best lecturer was Durham, as he'd been there and done it..


----------



## Lancastrian

There is an RSNC group with a few photos on Friends Reunited.
The TV in my day was a proper one, only an auxiliary engine!
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=57501


----------



## Alex Baxter

Margarita! They were all named that..


----------



## Lancastrian

Yes, I believe Captain Rose was fond of the name.


----------



## peter3807

I had just left school and was sent there for a two week induction course for the new ONC courses which started in 1970. The Margarita then was an ex mine sweeper. Sailed out of Barry.
It seems now to be something from a bygone age. Us ONC lads didn't even have uniforms. Woken up by bugle, climbing that bloody great mast and ballroom dancing lessons. Great induction for life on a tramp bulk carrier.

Peter


----------



## duquesa

The original Margarita was no minesweeper but a very excellent sailing vessel of which we were all extremely proud. The minesweeper came later. Possibly the ex. St.David and no doubt under the command of the redoubtable Fred Ball.
I spent many happy nights on watch duty in both Barry & Penarth docks on the old girl. I have some excellent pics of her if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jacktar1

*Fred Ball*

Saw the name mentioned. I was a good friend of Fred Ball through the 1960's and 1970's, both of us were attached to HMS CAMBRIA, South Wales Division, RNR at Cardiff. I did some annual training cruises on board HMS ST DAVID the ton class coastal sweeper attached to HMS CAMBRIA.
Usually Fred who was a Lt Cdr was in command and I a mere Lt was first Lieutenant, good old days and many happy memories.
Sadly Fred passed away last year.

Cheers.......Glan


----------



## jrg

Alex Baxter said:


> I was there in 1970, engineer cadet, what was the training vessel called, from memory it was a fairmile? I spent 10 years at sea with Reardon Smiths, happy days spent in a haze of alcohol! Captain Ball was in charge, best lecturer was Durham, as he'd been there and done it..


Hello I took Part A Seconds at Cardiff in 1973-I found all the lecturers good, but Mr Durham stood out-and excellent mentor.

jrg


----------



## Lancastrian

The TV of the 1950s/60s (Ex Nocturne) was spelled MARGHERITA. (Link to photo above). I'm fairly sure the minesweeper was not the late Fred's St David but a Ham Class.

I now find the name can be traced back to Sir William in 1925 - http://www.museumwales.ac.uk/en/rhagor/article/reardonsmith/?display_mode=text


----------



## Billieboy

Been trying to remember St.Davids number, I think it was M101.


----------



## Lancastrian

HMS _Brereton_ was HMS _St David_ between 1954 and 1961
HMS _Crichton_ was HMS _St David_ between 1961 and 1976.
In my Ian Allan (1960) St David is M1113 which doesn't match either of the above.


----------



## Billieboy

That's it Lancs, I was thinking 1101just a minute ago!, M1113 it is, used to see it every morning, when walking to work from James street station to the central workshops Cardiff Docks, as an apprentice.


----------



## duquesa

*Rsnc*

I have found a decent pic of the 50/60's Margherita but have no conceivable idea how to get it from my desktop unto this page. Beyond the limits of my PC know how. (MAD) So, if anyone has instructions in idiot proof language, I may give it a whirl.


----------



## vasco

Assuming your pic is on your desktop.

When you have the Reply to Thread window open

1) Scroll down to additional options.

2) Click manage attachments

3) In the new window that opens click browse

4) Look to your left and you will see desktop

5) click on desktop

6) click on the pic, or folder then upload and away you go (hopefully)


----------



## Lancastrian

Even easier is post it in the Gallery under Sailing Ships and the put a link on here. Anyway whats wrong with this one?


----------



## duquesa

*Reardon Smith nautical College.*

Vasco, Thanks for the tips. It is telling me the pic is too large and I've resized it down as far as it will go.

Lancastrian, wrong colour. She was all white when I was there.


----------



## Lancastrian

OK here she is in white but not a good copy.

Is your image a .jpg? The limits are 293KB at 1024x 800 which is quite generous. If its something else you should be able to convert it. If need be email it to me and I'll have a go at sorting it.


----------



## duquesa

Many thanks. I'll have a go myself and see what happens - then....I'll attach it to an email (that I can do)


----------



## Jacktar1

*HMS St David*

Re the HMS ST David I mentioned, the ton class coastal minesweeper attached to HMS Cambria, Sth Wales Division, RNR. She was ex HMS Crichton, I was one of the officers that picked her up from HMS Vernon (Shore Establishment) Portsmouth. Had a name change to HMS St David.....M1124.
Cheers
Glan


----------



## duquesa

Lancastrian, just had a look and that is the same pic I have so no worries. Many thanks.


----------



## Billieboy

Jacktar1 said:


> Re the HMS ST David I mentioned, the ton class coastal minesweeper attached to HMS Cambria, Sth Wales Division, RNR. She was ex HMS Crichton, I was one of the officers that picked her up from HMS Vernon (Shore Establishment) Portsmouth. Had a name change to HMS St David.....M1124.
> Cheers
> Glan


What Year was that Jack? I remember the one lying in the East Dock Cardiff in 1956/9


----------



## Jacktar1

*HMS St David M1112*

I believe it was around May 1961. We returned the 'old' St David to Portsmouth and commissioned M1124 as the 'new' St David. The old one M1112 had Mirlee's Diesels and M1124 had Deltic diesels, otherwise not much difference. Both 'open bridges' !
Cheers,
Glan


----------



## Jacktar1

*St David M1124*

Hello Billieboy,

When we took the 'old' St David to Portsmouth and picked up the 'new' one, that was my first annual sea training since being attached to the South Wales Division, RNR. We execised daily out of Portsmouth for a week and then had a 'foreign' visit, to Scheveningen, Holland. Just realised that you live in Holland and probably know it !
If my memory is correct, nearly all the other vessels in port were fishing vessels ! We had a great time, but on sailing from there for the return passage to Cardiff ran smack into a force 8 gale as soon as we departed Scheveningen.

Cheers,
Glan


----------



## Billieboy

I do know Scheveningen Jack, been there many times. I also remember the old M1113(2?) with the Mirilees engine, as one of the lads I did my time with was in the Cardiff Sea Cadet corps, I can remember him telling me that the boat's engine was the same as the Emergency power unit(diesel), for the Cardiff Docks hydraulic system.


----------



## Lancastrian

Pic of St David M1113.


----------



## Brummiepete

*One of a few Brummies*



duquesa said:


> Can someone please tell me all they can about the above named college and, if possible any of the cadets who passed through it's doors in the 1950's. Thanks.


Duquesa, I was there in 1957/1958 and went on to join the Ben Line. I would own up to being pretty US at all things practical but nevertheless managed to make it though to getting a Master's (FG) ticket in July 1967. I eventually left after two deepsea trips as 1st Mate in 1968. I moved into IT and Telecommuncations after that. I retired early in 2001 when I was 61. Before my wife died in 2005 we had some good P&O cruise holidays for a bit of nostalgia (for me at least).


----------



## duquesa

*Reardon Smith nautical College.*

More on this later Peter. I have sent you a PM.


----------



## roddy

Brummiepete

Slightly of thread, but does Bendoran and Captain Cringle ring any bells? Brummies were in fairly short supply in Ben Line and I have distant memories of us having one as second mate. Albeit one with much more hair and dramatically reduced deadweight from the one in your Avatar!

regards

Roddy (cadet)


----------



## Brummiepete

roddy said:


> Brummiepete
> 
> Slightly of thread, but does Bendoran and Captain Cringle ring any bells? Brummies were in fairly short supply in Ben Line and I have distant memories of us having one as second mate. Albeit one with much more hair and dramatically reduced deadweight from the one in your Avatar!
> 
> regards
> 
> Roddy (cadet)


Hi Roddy, I have just checked my Discharge Book (Sad Hoarder that I am) and yes I was on the Bendoran as 2nd Mate from 4 NOV 65 to 6 FEB 67. It looks as if 3 of the 4 voyages were with a Capt Sinclair but the first one could be Capt Cringle it is not very clear. SADLY, I am now carrying more weight than hair. That voyage was from 4 NOV 65 to 9 FEB 66.

You are quite right about Brummies and Ben Line. In fact I think that I was possibly the first English Cadet that joined (15 AUG 58) Ben Line. I joined because my Sea Cadet CO was the local Ben Line Agent in Birmingham at the time. Because my parents were unable to fund the whole of my kit requirements for RSNC he paid for most of it. Therefore, I felt that my parents and I thought I should apply to Ben Line. Overall I didn't regret that decision. 

During my time at RSNC there were two other Brummies, one of whom was from the same Sea Cadet Unit who had joined one term before me. 

I hope that helps.

Peter


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

Billieboy said:


> That's it Lancs, I was thinking 1101just a minute ago!, M1113 it is, used to see it every morning, when walking to work from James street station to the central workshops Cardiff Docks, as an apprentice.


I spent a summer staying with my grandparents in Cardiff, in 1965, I think. Used to see her many times as my cousin drove me around the docks to look at the ships. the highlight (for an 8 year old) was when they had an open day so I was able to go on board and have a look around.


----------



## memageon

Returning to TSMV Margherita (ex HMS Trensham) - Last probable public involvment was with the tall ships get together in Milford Haven June 1991.
Last heard of in Portsmouth 1993/4 under Camper Nicholson's Flag.
Where is she now?
Cheers - ex-Master Margherita


----------



## jojenn

I came across this photo a while ago, thought you might be interested, if you have not already seen it. 
http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/pages/margherita.htm
Ships Monthly of August 1997 had an article about all the "Hams" and included info on Margherita/Tresham.


----------



## Masirah

Nice to see a thread devoted to RSNC. I do not know why I haven't spotted it before. I was there 56-57 leaving in July 57 and Joining T&J Brocklebanks in September 1957. I have attached a picture of the Port Watch of 56-57. Problem is remember some of the names.

Back row L-R ? Me, Jarrold (Cadet Captain), Pete Radford (Readon Smiths). ?, ?, Stamatou (fm Cyprus), ? (Iraq).

Front row L-R. ?, ? (Iraq?), Gary Hallet, ? (Iraq).

I was one of the crew of Nocturne (the name was changed later) which did the ferry trip to bring her to Cardiff after the college had purchased her. She was the first training ship, indeed the first proper ship the college had. Up to our arrival all we had was a couple of rowing skiffs in Bute dock, now no longer. Nocturne was purchased in 56 and on the first attempt to get her to Cardiff the 55-56 crew managed to get from Southampton to Dartmouth and decided it was too risky to attempt the trip round Lands End in the winter so she laid up over winter. It was decided that the Easter break would be a good time to attempt the second part of the journey, Four cadet gave up their Easter break, Burroughs, Edwards, Hallet and me along with Capt Rose, Ball and Wrightman with an engineer from the boat yard in Southampton hired for the trip. We made it eventually but we were lacking the necessary experience in deep sea sailing. Theory OK, practical needed more time. I at least could spell sailing having spent pre RSNC in dingy sailing. We had to have two attempts to get round Lands End, a storm preventing the first attempt and sending us to seek shelter in Newlyn for a week. The second time we made it and sailed serenely up the Bristol Channel. 

We missed the first few days of term, no problem there, and made the headlines in the local press. She was a lovely ship. built for a naval officer who had intended to sail her to Gibraltar and retire there. World War II intervened and she became someones yacht before lying idle for some time prior to the college buying her. I took an interest in her machinery and accuired the job of engineer so went out on every occasion she was used and did many of the watch keeping duties in port, at the time we kept her in Barry Dock.

Happy Days.

Michael Meredith


----------



## duquesa

Hi, I had an email contact from Burroughs (In NZ I think) about 18mths ago as a result of a Friends Reunited pickup. Then lost contact again. I recognise Stamatiou and the two Iraquis. I often wonder what became of them. There was also another Greek there from Chios called Agiasoglou at the same time. Good pics - great memories -Tks.


----------



## Masirah

Hi Duquesa 

Yes fond memories. I have discovered another photo that might be of interest. I can not remember what the occasion was but it seems that the college won a cup for something as John Ninian Rose is there holding it. Difficult at this distance to remember who is who. 

back Row L-R ?( possibly Burroughs), me, Pat Symons, ?;?; Stamatiou, ?:?:?:
Front row L-R ?(Iraq), ?: JNR, ?, Gary Halett, Pete Radford.

The first picture is Nocturne at Barry Dk from above taken after climbing a coal tip which we were moored alongside.

Michael Meredith


----------



## duquesa

The second from left rear is Theo Agiasoglou as mentioned in my last post. The two Iraquis again I remember and I think the left front row is Yusuf.


----------



## duquesa

Another look shows that the front second left is Sheridah, another Iraqui and one heck of a nice guy. I really do hope those chaps made it through the events out there.


----------



## sidsal

I have just received delivery of a newly published book - From Ship's Cook to Baronet which is a bigraphy of Sir William Reardon Smithe who started the nautical school and of course owned the famous tramp line.
It is by David Jenkins and published by teh University of Wales Press.
The first pages promise a fascinating book !


----------



## Masirah

Hi Sidsal

Sir William did indeed start a nautical school in Cardiff but it had closed several years before RSNC came in to existence. The Readon Smith school took boys from secondary school age much the same as Conway, Pangborne and Worcester. RSNC was named for Sir William and to carry on the tradition he started in the locality but there was no connection with him, the old school or the company. RSNC was based on the lines of Warsash and indeed that's where its Captain came from. The only difference between the two was the size, RSNC being a very much more modest affair. Being new and lacking any sort of track record we only got six months remission of sea time. But hey small is beautiful also.

Michael Meredith


----------



## Masirah

Hi Duquesa

Second from left rear is me next to Pat Symonds. seventh from the left is Taffy Edwards next to Gary Hallett, which I miss identified the first time round.

Michael


----------



## duquesa

Was a long time ago and the memory is not as sharp as once was. Good to see the pics though. I was CC there and left July '58.


----------



## Brummiepete

I had started to enter some comments about one of the two Greeks that were at RSNC when I was but it has disappeared. He was called George Iconomopolis (?). One of the Iraqi cadets who I think was Cadet Captain called Jaddy/Jaddie. I seem to remeber that he called off one of the six o'clock runs because it was raining heavily!!! Richard Burroughs who I think was in the same Sea Cadet Unit as myself, the TS Sherbourne on Moseley Road in Birmingham. I think that he was Cadet Captain at RSNC when he insisted that we went out for the early morning run after it had snowed. TS Sherbourne is not there any longer and I don't know if it exisits at another location in Birmingham (unless someone knows better). I remember spending a duty watch on MARGHERITA overnight in Penarth/Barry Dock? with another Brummie called Bob Palmer. He was very much into engineering because I seem to remember that he fixed a problem with the engine that night. I thought that I saw him in an Indian Restaurant in South Birmingham several years before my wife died. I hope that this has been of some interest and not too much like the meandering of a Senile/Senior Citizen.


----------



## sidsal

Masirah:
Thanks for info. I was intrigued by Masirah as I was 3rd Mate on the old Masirah just after ww2. Looked at you profile - glad to see you are a believer like me !
God bless
Sid


----------



## duquesa

Peter, I'm going to send you a pm later today when I get a minute free. I have just sent an email.


----------



## Chris Kisch

Poor Commander Ball. I'm sure he had seen it all before, but after the usual green drinking vouchers had been converted to Brains SA, the engineers thought they would put their knew found knowledge of Stress and mechanical fracture engineering to good use. 

Commander Ball found that his prized Moggie 1000 had had some LSD during the night and had flown up onto the canteen roof. Such was the weight bearing calculation that the fire brigade and lifting gear had to be employed to bring dear Moggie down. 

We were ALL fined of course.

Never-the-less we were not a bad crowd in 1973 and were diligent enough for most of us to move on. Some are still uncertificated today......


----------



## Chris Kisch

But she rolled like a pig.....



duquesa said:


> The original Margarita was no minesweeper but a very excellent sailing vessel of which we were all extremely proud. The minesweeper came later. Possibly the ex. St.David and no doubt under the command of the redoubtable Fred Ball.
> I spent many happy nights on watch duty in both Barry & Penarth docks on the old girl. I have some excellent pics of her if anyone is interested.


----------



## Wallyh

*MCR at Reardon Smiths*

Spent six months at Reardon Smith's College September 1971 - March 1972, classmates were

Neal Jerrum, Eddie Fielding, Alec Skeogh Reardon Smith Cadets as was myself, Martin Osborne, Silver Line, John Salter, Bank Line and Wally Premier who I think was with P&O GCD, I bumped into Neal Jerrum a few times whilst taking 2nd Mates & Mates, Eddie Fielding and Wally Premier once orr twice in the mid 70's the others I have never met again though I did hear that Alec Skeogh had crossed the bar.

The lecturers were of course Fred Ball and Capt. Sleman, with John Ford, Hugh Francis, Alan Frost, Malcolm Giddins and Geoff Snowden the ones I can remember.

I must admit the stay in Cardiff was enjoyable though expensive, the college had just expanded from purely presea to taking ONC etc cadets, I think our class were the last of the 36 month sea time cadets and were only at college because the government paid for it.

If any of the people mentioned above do happen to read this posting it would be a pleasure to hear from you if only to realise how old we have become

Wally H


----------



## Jacktar1

Fred Ball sadly passed away a couple of years ago. We were good friends back in the 1960's when we were both attached the HMS CAMBRIA....South Wales Divisiion RNR.


Cheers,
Glan


----------



## duquesa

Huge Francis still fit and well. Old seagoing pal of mine going back some 50 years.


----------



## Wallyh

duquesa said:


> Huge Francis still fit and well. Old seagoing pal of mine going back some 50 years.


Glad to here that was a good seamanship lecturer plus he had a whole heap of tales to tell

Wally H


----------



## duquesa

"Glad to here that was a good seamanship lecturer plus he had a whole heap of tales to tell"

I'll bet he did. Remember him breakfasting on Pernod and boiled eggs up the Amazon after a long night ashore.

He didn't show one morning after a night ashore in Martinique and we started to let go. He was 2/0, I was 3/0 and I thought I had got instant promotion. I was dispatched aft to let go. As we came off on the fore spring, a taxi hurtled round the corner on two wheels and he fell out wearing "only" a pair of corduroy trousers. We went hard a starboard and "sprang" back alongside, put the pilot ladder over and up he came looking like death. He appeared aft and said "Bugger off boyo - this my job". Wonderful times.


----------



## enzoneo

Blimey a thread about RSNC - have tried to find out what happened to the place and now I know. I was there in 1966 (CC) and the joined Ellerman Lines. Happy days.


----------



## duquesa

Hi. Slowly but surely they crawl out of the woodwork (Applause)
I was CC in '58.


----------



## enzoneo

Slowly but surely - thats how I move these days - how very apt.


----------



## duquesa

Makes two of us!


----------



## lordy

*Lordy*

I was at RSNC from September 1964 to July 1965.
Is there any body else out there who around at that time.
They seem to have all disapeared.
Lordy


----------



## Lauder

I was at RSNC 76 - 88 for all my tickets and still keep in touch with Terry Rooney. He's 80 and still active in the NI and HCMM. Geof Snowdon, Mike Pickthorn, Hugh Francis and Ken Waters are still in the area. The original RSNC in Fairwater has gone completely and the Plymouth Arms in St.Fagans is still open. The Malsters was shut down and was up for sale. The modern marine facility in Llandaff is now part of the South Glam Uni. This will break your heart - all the old ship models were given away and are dotted around the Uni with no idea where they came from or what they were for. I don't know what became of Alf Crocker who used to teach us all the seamanship but I do remember on one of the runs to Barry Docks to take a lifeboat round to Cardiff (unsuccessfully) one of the lads streamed a sea anchor through the aft windows of the van and brought the old COMMA van to a standstill!! The old Mercantile Marine Office in Bute Place - the one with the wooden toilet seats and gas fittings - now has a preservation order on it and you may recall the crusty old gal BJ Davies that spent her life at the MMO processing all our exam papers and do***ents. She was given an MBE for her service before she retired. I remember once I was sent out of an orals exam to find a correct answer to an M Notice and went straight to her - she phoned the examiner and said "What the hell are you asking this boy" and gave me the answer !!


----------



## Wallyh

Glad to hear that Geoff Snowdon Mike Pickthorn and Ken Waters are still around. First met Mike when he was an examiner in Cardiff taking 2nd Mates the only man who could stutter sending morse which used to upset those from Plymouth who ended up with 100 letter blocks, he was a tough but fair examiner, was somewhat suprised when returnign for Mates in walked Mike as as our stability lecturer and bloody good he was too, gave us a mock exam the week before the real thing walked in the examination room for the real thing and the first five questions were as the week before. Geoff Snowdon on MCR in 1971 he had just arrived at Reardon Smith College as it was then from Charley Hills, Ken was our Met lecturer for Mates


----------



## TIM MALONEY

enzoneo said:


> Blimey a thread about RSNC - have tried to find out what happened to the place and now I know. I was there in 1966 (CC) and the joined Ellerman Lines. Happy days.


Were you Cadet Capt?? A Lancastrian by the name of Sowerbutts??


----------



## enzoneo

TIM MALONEY said:


> Were you Cadet Capt?? A Lancastrian by the name of Sowerbutts??


The one and only. Were you a term behind?


----------



## Lauder

*Rsnc*

I was neither cadet captain nor a Lancastrian named Sowerbutts but I love the name! There were 2 battered bugles that used to hang above the reception office door in the gatehouse and I was ensconced in PORT WATCH at the end of the corridor where Freddie lived. He always referred to me as Sinclair - I don't know whether he called everyone that but he always said it to me and that was over a 12 year period!


----------



## duquesa

'Tis no wonder those bugles were battered. There were mornings when I would have loved to have rammed the damned thing right up the bugler's fundamental orifice. Having said that, in my time there, to be honest, it was played beautifully by one Clive Fronks from Cwmbran. Think he joined Graig Shipping where I'm sure there would have been no call for a bugle (Jester)


----------



## enzoneo

duquesa said:


> 'Tis no wonder those bugles were battered. There were mornings when I would have loved to have rammed the damned thing right up the bugler's fundamental orifice. Having said that, in my time there, to be honest, it was played beautifully by one Clive Fronks from Cwmbran. Think he joined Graig Shipping where I'm sure there would have been no call for a bugle (Jester)


That's triggered a memory - a Ugandan guy named Kapalanga was bugler in my time - good when he got it right but a load of spittle and wind when he didn't - having said that I couldn't get the damned thing working however hard I tried.


----------



## Lauder

I don't have particularly fond memories of RSNC as it always seemed so intense - no time for relaxing study. You'll be pleased to know that the original Mercantile Marine Office in Bute Place has a preservation order slapped on it and still contains that extremely long reception counter where the formiddable BJ Davies would enrol you into the mob complete with a chart of British funnels in the background. The well worn wooden toilet seats are still there as well as the gas fittings sticking out of the exam room walls - That building now marks the entrance to the showpiece Cardiff Bay development as Tiger Bay has long vanished. The Mount Stuart pub directly opposite the MMO was bulldozed to create the entrance and the NUS building also went along with the North Star club. The Big Windsor still stands as that also has a preservation order on it and sits proudly in the middle of all this development along with the Steam Packet.


----------



## theraddersfellow

My late father Peter (Pete) Radford was a cadet at Reardon Smith Nautical College I believe from 1956 to 1957 and he worked for the line until his tragic death in 1970.

If anyone has stories about my Dad, please let me know via private messages and I will give my e-mail. I would love to get some stories from classmates and colleagues alike to put down on paper.

Thanks

Peter (always known as Pete) Radford (we had the same middle initial but different middle names)


----------



## duquesa

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Masirah

Following a rummage through the storage boxes some clipping came to light. While the are not best quality, dating as they do to 1957 and taken from the local press where the standard of paper and resulting print was nor up to to days newspaper standards, the might nevertheless be interesting.

1, Nocturne arrives at Cardiff on Sunday 5th May on the delivery voyage from Dartmouth after a voyage of 10 days.

2, The crowd for that momentous voyage. Standing L-R Paul Wightman, Derek Roberts (hired engineer for the trip), Capt. John Ninian Rose, Fred Ball. Sitting L-R Garry Harnett, Walter Burroughs, Michael Meredith, 

3, The hand over of Nocturne to RNSC. Up to this point Nocturne was owned by the Reardon Smith family. She was formally gifted to RNSC (i.e Cardiff City Council) shortly after arriving from Dartmouth. The Lord Mayor, Alderman D T Williams ( on the gangway) when aboard to accept the ship from The Readon Smith family. Capt. John is on the dock side. Its difficult to see who the Cadet at the head of the gangway is possibly Pat Simmons.

Michael Meredith


----------



## duquesa

I had an email from Walter Burroughs last year. I think he is in Oz.


----------



## Richard C

Well here`s another one out of the woodwork,although I`ve been in this particular woodwork since 2007,but this is the first time I `ve seen the RSNC thread,where has it been.
OK.Where to start---I attended college from sept`56 to july `57.
So 'Masirah' I know you---You are now my forth find from "our time" at RSNC. Have found Gary Harnett via Facebook,he lives in Tennessee,Quite extensive correspondance with Walter Burroughs who is now in Australia.He has had quite a bit of info from me about our time in Cardiff,which apparently has been printed into a Reardon Smith Line Newsletter ,sometime I think last year,(maybe year before
),time seems to go so quickly these days! Maybe a request in the Reardon Smith Forum will find a copy.
The photo with Capt Rose holding the cup,from the left, standing, are
A.Gummerson,M.T.Meredith, H.P.Simmons,R.Caunt(me),Al Badir, R.Irvine,L.K.Edwards,G.Harnett,S.Lawrence
Sitting are Saliba,?, Capt Rose, W.Burroughs, R.J.Jeffrey,P.Radford
I put this photo on Friends Reunite about ten years ago and still don`t know what the cup was for.
I have a newsletter from Capt Rose dated 4th December 1957.


----------



## Richard C

_Sorry, pressed post instead of preview, add the next bit onto last post_

.it`s 4 a4 pages long however and I`m not sure how to reproduce it on here
Very interesting though for those of us there about that time, if it can be done.


----------



## duquesa

Richard I have sent you an email. It would be good to see the letter if you can manage to post it.


----------



## Richard C

Will do my very best

Richard


----------



## Richard C

*Reardon Smith Christmas letter*

Oh well here goes,
Its in PDF format and unfortunately the original page size appears to be (I think)legal so I have had to split each page into two,my copier is only A4,apart from the last page which is a single.
Hopefully it will be self evident

Regards

Richard


----------



## Richard C

*Reardon Smith College Mast*

Last one for tonight,doing this makes you realise how old we are all getting.This photo was just after we had finished putting the damn thing up. The guy at the bottom,Saliba, was nearly killed when we were erecting it.He was on the first platform(I`ve forgotten the proper name)when a hoisting rope broke higher up and a block came down and hit him on the head.He was only saved from going over when somebody grabbed him by the scruff of the neck.
Happy days


----------



## Masirah

Hi Richard

Good to hear from you. I have just finished reading the News Letter what memories that brought back particularly having been a participant in most of the activities mentioned. Thank you for posting it. It was also good to remember the guys that 'enjoyed´ our time there. It is sad that the place did not last and I believe there is virtually nothing to show that it was there at all theses days.

Best Regards

Michael (Masirah)


----------



## Richard C

OK---- Just a bit of humour,well it`s humurous now,but it wasn`t at the time!
The time being, November 1956,specifically Bonfire Night.We were told by the cadets who were there the term before, that they had been told by their predecessors who were there on Bonfire Night 1955,that the place had been attacked by the local Teddy Boys,throwing stones,clods of earth and generally being a pain.
Not again,"Not while we`re here" we thought.So--- After lights out, we crept out(all apart from a lad called Gummerson),(I wish I could remember his first name).After patrolling the grounds in the dark and being very quiet----Nothing!!!! and we all ended up sitting on the wall at the corner of Plasmawr and Fairwater roads with our legs dangling over the edge,after pushing our way through the thick Laurel and Privet bushes.The wall was only about two feet high on the inside but about five feet high on the outside,with a small stream running at the bottom followed by a low stone wall separating it from the pavement.Guess what? after a while some local talent walked by,whether by arrangement or accident I know not.
With a bit of chat by certain people and a lot of help they also ended up sitting on the wall.The road unfortunately, was quite well lit,so we were all in plain view,that is until the guy on the right hand end of the wall,the end nearest the college gate, suddenly hissed "Mr Keene" and dissapeared with a backward flip,closely followed by the rest of us,like a row of ducks at a fairground shooting gallery.
The rest of the sleepless night was spent wondering what was going to happen to us----
Duly, the next morning all those that had been out(apart from Gummerson--what was his name?)were summoned to Captain Roses` study.
Now having been there with my wife, just before the place was demolished, and having blagged our way in past the watchman,we had a look round and went to what had been Captain Roses` study.How small it seemed, and back in 1956 how we all fitted in I have no idea,must have been like sardines!
For the life of me I cannot remember the punishment we received(all apart from Gummerson that is---what was his name)
To this day I am convinced that the only reason we weren`t all given the push was because there were so many of us.
Oh I nearly forgot----Mr Keene had to help all the girls back down to the road on his own and that didn`t help our case at all!!

Can you remember all this Michael???


----------



## Richard C

Sorry---Further to my previous post.I should have explained, for those who joined after Christmas 1956,that Mr Keene was our Divisional officer and lived in the flat in the original dorm.block.
He left at Christmas 1956 and was replaced by Mr Sleeman


----------



## Masirah

Hi Richard,

I remember the talk about the previous fire works night but not what we did about it. Since we were all involved, except Gummerson that is, yes what was his first name? the project must have involved the cadet leadership and no doubt our plea in mitigation was that we were only protecting the RNSC interests and the only misdemeanor was being out of bed after lights out I suspect that we got extra drill for forms sake. 

Rose's office was small and it must have been crowded with us all there and that in itself would have made it difficult for Rose and Keane to be serious and I do not recall there being any individual followup. I always felt that Rose was trying too hard to make us look like a military establishment which several of us felt was something of a joke. I don't suppose it did us much harm but it was nevertheless a tad silly. Too much P&O/BISNC with a dash of Warsash to thicken the mixture. As the say there's the Royal Navy, the Merchant Navy, but then there's P&O. 

All said and done it was a good time.

Michael


----------



## Richard C

*Cadet Outfit List*

Just been having a rummage and found this.
My, how prices have gone up!!!!
(From Aug 1956)


----------



## duquesa

I recall my old man thinking those prices were extortionate!


----------



## Masirah

No only were the prices extortionate the whole outfit was when you consider that much of it was not used after we left. One could be forgiven if one thought that they were in league with the outfitters. Mind you some of the companies were as bad, on the Brockelbank list were three white dress uniforms which if I remember correctly in the three and a half years of my apprenticeship were worn twice, Christmas dinner on both occasions and then only for the meal.

Michael


----------



## duquesa

They taught me tie a bow tie (*))


----------



## Richard C

Still got mine(it doesn`t fit anymore----suprise suprise)


----------



## Masirah

Yes what was the point of all that. After RSNC I wore a bow tie once, Presidents night at Rotary. Never at sea.


----------



## enzoneo

I seem to recall wearing "ice cream" suit and/or "penguin gear" (with the requisite bow tie) when it was a 3 line whip to attend dances in the passengers lounge on City of Exeter so its a good job I managed to just about remember how to tie the thing.


----------



## Rod F

I too studied at the Llandaff College for my 2nd's and Chiefs from '66 to 70. Wonderful cloistered hallways where we had tea out of an urn the size of a Cochran boiler. Took tech drawing in that dingy room that had French doors that opened onto the balcony where we could take a break and sit watching the summer rains pour down on the lush grass - and of course swap stories about Blue Flu' tiny cabins, Bank boats with odd wood grain upperworks and even Palm line reputed to be owned by three sisters !


----------



## Richard C

*Bunks*

OK, Who remembers where they slept,perhaps the attached will help.
I can`t remember---seem to think it was towards the far end on the right, on the bottom bunk.
I know that I can remember polishing the wooden floor with that damn great heavy metal thing which I seem to think we called a 'Bumper'.All I do know that is if we had let go of it and anybody was in the way it would have taken their legs off.


----------



## michael wilson

Hello Pete,
If you receive this then I new your Father as I was at RSNC at the same time as your Dad and also for 2nd Mate in Cardiff. My e-mail address is
[email protected]
If you like to send me your e-mail i can give you some funny moments in Cardiff. I also know William (Bill) Burns.
Mike Wilson.


----------



## michael wilson

Hi Richard Caunt,
I joined RSNC April 1957 and left April 1978. Most of the names you mention I recall. The Margarita was overhauled during the winter 1957 and I with Ted Sleeman renewed all the standing rigging, what a job to splice eyes with 6-7 plough steel. I was at the time JLC boats and my last term SLC Starboard Watch.
Yes I had a great time and also all my sea service which only ended 2 years ago when part time with Westminster Dreadging.
Mike Wilson.


----------



## michael wilson

Peter Anderton,
I was at RSNC 1957/58 and you mentioned Bob Palmer. We both did our Cadet Training with South American Saintline and up for our 2nd Mates in Cardiff 1962, we lost contact. I would like to get in touch.
Mike Wilson.


----------



## duquesa

Good to see you on here at last Mike. Bill.


----------



## Achatina

*Reardon Smith*

Just discovered this forum I was at Reardon Smith college as an Engineer cadet 1976 - 1978. I have been trying to contact some of the other cadets I was there with but no luck. If anyone out was at the college at the same time I remember -

Patrick Field - RFA
George Amblin - RFA
Chris Slack - Shell
Ian Bendall - Shell
Chris Walker - Shell
Robert George - RFA

My name is Ken Edwards I was also with Shell would love to hear from anyone at the college around this time.


----------



## paul clements

Just discovered this site and forum. I was a CC in 1964. Photo of Margherita in Lancastrian's post (No 23, November 2009) was taken as she finished as the winner of the '64 Bristol Channel Race (Barry-Lundy-Helwick Lightship-Barry). Crew was: Officers - Capt Rose, Solesbury, Ford, Sleeman & Ball. Cadets - Woodard, Hughes, Drew, Downs, Hall, Mather, Bird, Woodward, Coombs and myself.


----------



## rickalty

I know this is kind of an old thread, but I was at RSNC from '74 to '78. I went to sea with Athel Line, which morphed into Anco Tankers, then Panocean-Anco.

I live outside San Francisco now, working as a surveyor.

Richard Alty


----------



## AliMakooie

*After 40 years*

I was a Deck Cadet at Reardon-Smith Nautical College in 1973 and graduated as 2nd officer ... Went to Glasgow for my 1st Mate and Masters.
I left sea after 10 years or so and joined world of computer science. Always miss my days at sea. 
I went back to Cardiff last summer after 40 years and it was very sad to see the good old Reardon-Smith building was gone.
I could imagine Commander Ball and his border collie .... Miss those days ...


----------



## NoR

Richard C said:


> Just been having a rummage and found this.
> My, how prices have gone up!!!!
> (From Aug 1956)


Thank you for this. I enjoyed reading the Outfit List, it was worse than the bl00dy Worcester. I mean 'Rolled Gold Cufflinks' .....double ended bow tie..!?
As a thirteen year old I recall struggling mightily with stiff collars !

I have a vague association with Cardiff having done 1st Mates there in 1969.


----------



## FYRB

Studied at RSNC 1966 to 1967. Have a few images that I will post up some time. Left to join J &J Denholm of Glasgow.


----------



## Lightkeeper

Hi I was a cadet at Reardon Smiths in 1957 and somewhere if I can find it have a photograph album showing the college, cadets and activities. Was SLC boats for a term and spent time on Margarita (ex Nocturne) I remember Capt Rose and Captain Sleeman, Also Fred Ball and Snowy Whiteman as our instructors


----------



## duquesa

Lightkeeper said:


> Hi I was a cadet at Reardon Smiths in 1957 and somewhere if I can find it have a photograph album showing the college, cadets and activities. Was SLC boats for a term and spent time on Margarita (ex Nocturne) I remember Capt Rose and Captain Sleeman, Also Fred Ball and Snowy Whiteman as our instructors


In that case I'll look out mine and post over the weekend. I was there then as well. Left in '58.


----------



## Masirah

Hi Lightkeeper

I was also there in 57 my time was up in July. With of course all the lecturers you remember. I was also one of the three cadets that brought Nocturne round from Dartmouth on the final leg of her delivery voyage to Cardiff over Easter in 57. For the rest of my time at RNSC I had charge of her engine room.

Michael Meredith


----------



## Lightkeeper

Hi Masirah, Thanks for that info. Just trawled through the thread looking at all the posts and photographs. I have remembered more names and noticed Peter Anderton from Brum. He, Dickie Burroughs and I (Peter Williams) were in the same Brum Sea Cadet Unit TS Sherbourne. Some names to add to your photograph.
Back Row LtoR: John Frost, Mike Meredith, Jarrold CC,Pete Radford, ?, David Ball, Peter Willams, Stamantou. Front Row L to R need to work on it but holding cup was Gary Harnett.


----------



## duquesa

I'llhave to search for those old photographs. I was there when Jarrold was CC. Recall the names Frost and Stamatou. There was another Greek there at that time also. Anderton went through with me.


----------



## duquesa

I believe the crew of Margarita were Meredith, Harnett & Burroughs together with Messrs Ball & Wightman.
Below is a pic taken on a visit by Princess Margaret when we all were lined up and inspected.This one shows cadets Coley,Perrot & Elbro (L to R ). A second one is a group which must have been 1957 as I am in it.
Another is one of Margarita. I'll post this and attach later as I have to resize the files. Apologies.


----------



## duquesa

Not great at this stuff but lets see how this works


----------



## duquesa

Apologies again guys - really not up to speed on this attachment bit.

In the group picture: Rear row L>R:- Hayman,Watkins,Elbro,Coley,Perrot,Allen(?), Palmer,Anderton,Reardon-Smith,Burns.
Front row L>R:- Fronks & Seymour.
The Work Crew:- Hayman,Burns,Elbro,Perrot & Reardon-Smith.


----------



## Brummiepete

Hi Duquesa, I have just seen your pictures of 7th November especially the one with the group of 12 "Innocents"!! 

I seem to remember that in, possibly, my first post that I mentioned that I was US at 'things practical'. On one voyage I made such a 'Castor & Pollox' of something that the Bosun uttered these immortal words "Son, you are as useful as a man with no hands". I have used that comment to get out of 'working parties' ever since. 

I have had a rough year with stays in hospitals for varied reasons. These stays had the effect of my having to cancel a 2nd Tandem Skydive planned for June. I did my 1st one in May 2013 and it was absolutely wonderful. 

I will have to plan for the next one in 2017. I also went to Cardiff to see the college and was disappointed to see that it was not there any longer. That's, so called, progress I suppose. I still remember my time at RSNC and my time with Ben Line with great affection, at least that's what I like to kid myself!!!!


----------



## duquesa

Busy few days just now Peter but will send you a PM shortly. Good to hear from you. I wonder where the other reprobates in that group are??


----------



## htorris

My Dad was at Reardon in 1958 - Clive Graham.
Does anyone remember him?
I would also love to know if there are any other websites dedicated to finding others who were there at the same time?
Many thanks!


----------



## duquesa

htorris said:


> My Dad was at Reardon in 1958 - Clive Graham.
> Does anyone remember him?
> I would also love to know if there are any other websites dedicated to finding others who were there at the same time?
> Many thanks!


Yes, he was there in '58 but I only recall the name not the face. I'm not sure but I believe he may have started at the beginning of my last term.
This site is the only one that has ever mentioned the college. Brummie Pete (above) may recall. The group photograph would have been taken in '57.


----------



## Lightkeeper

List of some of the cadets at the college in 1957 and where they were from CC indicates Cadet Captain.

P.Williams Birmingham (Lightkeeper)
Z Shakir Iraq
B.Jaggo Iraq
S.Youisif Iraq
K Al Sheraidh Iraq
M.Wilson Pembroke
R.Jones ?
R.Burroughes Birmingham 
B Abbas Iraq
S.Paulus Iraq
P.Anderton Birmingham
E.Allen ?
W.Burns Northern Ireland
M.Coley Wolverhampton
M.Elbro Wolverhampton
M Eggleton ?????
R.Flack ????
P.Hayman ?????
L.Fronks ??????
P.Reardon Smith Barry
J Perrot ?????
R.Palmer ????
D Seymour ?????
R.Gaunt Nottingham
L. Watkins ?????
A. Saliba Iraq CC
P.Jeffrey Cardiff ?
P.Simmons Wolverhampton?
D.Ball Abergavenny
P.Gummerson Manchester
? Irvine ?????
M.Stamatiou Cyprus
? Al Badir Iraq
A.Jardi Iraq CC
W.Burroughes ??????
G.Harnett Cardiff
M.Meredith Penarth
?.Lawrence Newport Pembs
? Jarrold ????? CC

I have a couple of photographs which I will scan and put on this thread.


----------



## htorris

OK - I think I have managed to attach 2 photos of him.
Lets see if it works!
How long was the training at Reardon?



duquesa said:


> Yes, he was there in '58 but I only recall the name not the face. I'm not sure but I believe he may have started at the beginning of my last term.
> This site is the only one that has ever mentioned the college. Brummie Pete (above) may recall. The group photograph would have been taken in '57.


----------



## duquesa

Good comprehensive list there which confirms my memory. Your father was there in '58 certainly in the summer term if not Easter. Seeing the photographs I now recall the face. The course was a year - three terms although some of the Iraqis had done a little longer but they were the exception. I would have been CC in your Dad's first term.


----------



## htorris

Hi Duquesa,
Thanks for the reply - forgive me - what is a CC?
Can you also tell me your name so that I can ask him if he remembers you?
Many thanks!


----------



## duquesa

CC means Cadet Captain. There was a new one each term as the old "batch" left and went to sea. I've sent you a private message.


----------



## Stephanie

Hello,

I am looking for any photos of Peter Whelan please. He was at Reardon c.1955

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## Cranky

*RSNC Prospectus*

Rummaging around in the loft I found a copy of the prospectus.
I've posted pics of the pages in the gallery, if interested, take a look.


----------



## norm.h

A mate of mine [sadly no longer with us] started at the college in 1950
but due to family cir***stances had to leave and get a job.

At one time the Reardon Smiths [Sir William] lived just round the corner from us in Barry, and I had an aunt and uncle who moved in the Reardon Smith's social circle.


----------



## LarryC

I was at the college in 1970. Cmd Kenworthy-Neil was in charge.
The training vessel was the Margarita.
I have tried to attach an image of the mess. I am on the right. I cant remember the names of the others.


----------



## duquesa

LarryC said:


> I was at the college in 1970. Cmd Kenworthy-Neil was in charge.
> The training vessel was the Margarita.
> I have tried to attach an image of the mess. I am on the right. I cant remember the names of the others.


Here she is. 1957. I'll try again. Tech issue.
Having trouble with resizing. Will try later.
I'll tell ou something - in the 1950's we would not have been allowed that hair!!! The principal would have had apoplexy.


----------



## Cranky

duquesa said:


> I'll tell ou something - in the 1950's we would not have been allowed that hair!!! The principal would have had apoplexy.


'Twas the same in'69, I remember Captain Sleeman telling me, "The barber or two hours overtime, it's up to you."


----------



## LarryC

Hi Duquesa,
They were at sea with those hair do’s as well. Just remembered that the lad next to me was called Rob.
If you go to advanced settings when posting the image resizes automatically.
Larry


----------



## duquesa

I can just hear Ted Sleeman saying that.


----------



## enzoneo

Ted Sleeman that's a man I remember. He christened me 'Rancid Bucket' ,a play on my surname at the time ... Sowerbutts, and used it all the time I was there.!


----------



## Varley

Are you sure your butt is not the type used for archery practice?


----------



## duquesa

LarryC said:


> Hi Duquesa,
> They were at sea with those hair do’s as well. Just remembered that the lad next to me was called Rob.
> If you go to advanced settings when posting the image resizes automatically.
> Larry


Sorry, I've tried every which way but I cannot get the pic to reduce in size. Don't know why because I usually have little problem with this. Will have to wait until my son feels he can again come into the house - currently we are a no go area.


----------



## Dannemois

Hi
According to an article in the Merthyr Express newspaper dated 1937, “Thomas (Tom) Smith had completed a three-year course at Smith’s Nautical School. He was educated at Fochriw Council School from where he obtained a scholarship to the Nautical College. During his studies at Cardiff, he had the distinction of being top of his form for each term each year and finally became the top boy for the three years. This was the first occasion on which a scholar at the college has obtained this distinction. In his final certificate, he obtained first position in every subject, including six distinctions, and he was awarded the Master Mariner’s Silver Medal for efficiency." A second snippet from the same newspaper in 1941 says "he had gained his second officer's certificate and has spent three years as an apprentice and fourth officer in ships of the Elder Dempster Lines.”
I would welcome any help building some background on his career especially the time spent at the Cardiff school.


----------



## Rob Arlington

rickalty said:


> I know this is kind of an old thread, but I was at RSNC from '74 to '78. I went to sea with Athel Line, which morphed into Anco Tankers, then Panocean-Anco.
> 
> I live outside San Francisco now, working as a surveyor.
> 
> Richard Alty


Hi Richard,
I have just come across the site and seen your message. I was there at the same time as you along with several others I remember the names of.
Dai James Silver Line
Andrew (Abe)Lincoln (Can't recall)
Dafydd Evans C.P (Sadly killed in motor cycle accident in 78 or 79)
Neil Mcpherson Mobil
Mark Ricketts P&O
Chris Galaphant ( also I believe Athel Line. Surname spelling may be a bit off!)
Tony Clapham.
Some great times had by all!
Regards
Rob


----------



## Michael Fox

duquesa said:


> The original Margarita was no minesweeper but a very excellent sailing vessel of which we were all extremely proud. The minesweeper came later. Possibly the ex. St.David and no doubt under the command of the redoubtable Fred Ball.
> I spent many happy nights on watch duty in both Barry & Penarth docks on the old girl. I have some excellent pics of her if anyone is interested.


Hi Just scanning the web for photos of Margarita which you say you have is there any chance i could have a few please. [email protected]


----------



## duquesa

Michael Fox said:


> Hi Just scanning the web for photos of Margarita which you say you have is there any chance i could have a few please. [email protected]


Will do. Bit hectic here right now so give me time.


----------



## duquesa

duquesa said:


> Will do. Bit hectic here right now so give me time.


Located a pic of Margherita which I have sent to your email.


----------



## AlastairQ

Sorry for the thread resurrection once more, just discovered this. I was at Reardon Smith NC from the autumn of 1967 to 1968 [3 terms]....even achieving via devious means, the 'rank' of JLC! During 1968, I was directly involved with the re-commissioning of the Margherita, down in Poole. Part of the group of bilge divers, who were tasked to clear out the engine room bilges of the masses of cotton waste, and other unmentionables, that had ac***ulated down there, under the engines. Others brought her round to Barry Docks, where the alteration work continued. Spent many a 'harbour watch' on her during the summer. She was berthed right opposite the Geest boat berths. Caulking the decks was another job that landed at my feet...I recall Sleeman,[Fran, rings a bell?} but cannot recall the name of the young tutor who lived in the accomodation at the end of the main block? [He drove a blue Triumph Vitesse] I also recall making one of the GP12 sailing dinghies, and being transported down to Cardiff docks in one of the gigs, on the back of a Council low loader. French toast at breakfast was decent too...I went on to BP tankers....and made Uncert 3rd mate in around 1971. Got involved, unwittingly, in the ONC debacle at MAR Course, which I did at King Ted's in London...cost me some sea time that did too...as there was an argument between the BoT and the ONC organisers. Left the sea altogether in late '72...had had enough of being messed about, so told BP what to do with themselves.


----------



## fitzmary09

peter3807 said:


> I had just left school and was sent there for a two week induction course for the new ONC courses which started in 1970. The Margarita then was an ex mine sweeper. Sailed out of Barry.
> It seems now to be something from a bygone age. Us ONC lads didn't even have uniforms. Woken up by bugle, climbing that bloody great mast and ballroom dancing lessons. Great induction for life on a tramp bulk carrier.
> 
> Peter


Did not do Induction but was of the origional group. Feb to July '71 & Sept 72 to Feb '73. Included me John James, Nigel Mears, Martin Taylor and Jack(?) Morgan, all 5 of us. Capt. Sleman, F. Ball & ....Ford. good times.


----------



## BosunsMate

Did this sea school offer courses for candidates sitting for the 2nd Mates certificate?


----------

